# My Nigerian in milk



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I finally shaved my doe since I weaned her baby and am milking her twice a day instead of one. She is giving me 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 cups in the morning and 1 cup in the afternoon. She is a ff.

Before PM milking 10-11 hr fill









After milking 









And her whole body Meet Chocolate chip


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Beautiful doe!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

She has nice teats and good teat placement.
When she develops more capacity with more freshenings, that should be a very nice udder.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is so pretty, and has a great udder!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes I bought her strictly based on her mom's udder! She also had a really nice udder. And around here that's hard to find especially being all our Nigerians are unregistered and usually mixed with pygmy. Unregistered they sale for $150-200 around here. Have to drive 4 to 6 hrs to find registered does and then your looking at $300+

I can't wait to see her udder next year. Her udder is pretty easy to hand milk as her nipples are long and fairly big. 

Unfortunately her doeling has at least one split teat. I'm pretty sure that came from my bucks side and I'm debating on breeding Chocolate to my mini Lamancha buck this fall instead of my Nigerian/Pygmy cross buck that sired this year's doeling.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would either find a stud or breed her to your mini buck. ND does can usually handle big kids just fine, but it can be risky.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

My mini Lamancha buck is the same size as she is. And the kids would be 3/4 Nigerian and 1/4 Lamancha so she should pass them just fine. Hopefully her next freshening is more than a single. Lol
Her doeling was a single by my Nigerian / pygmy cross buck.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

If the kid has a split teat you definitely shouldn't breed her back to the same buck.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> If the kid has a split teat you definitely shouldn't breed her back to the same buck.


I checked better today and definitely has wrong teats. They looked fishtail or split a couple of months ago. Now they look like 2 big teats and 2 little ones attached to the bigger ones. Hopefully it turns out to be 4 functional teats and hopefully I can still use her as a home milker.


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Those are called 'spur' teats-- Boers have those, not too common in dairy goats--and not desirable. Most people 'cull' by either sending those animals to auction, or selling them cheap/unregistered. 

They are a dominant trait on an animal that has them in our experience with Nubian/Boer crosses; meaning they are genetic and will pass on to some (usually 50%) of their offspring. And a pain in the *BUTT* to milk-- you have to make sure that (if they both work, some spur-teats don't have complete ducts) that all the milk comes out during milking, or they can get mastitis.


----------

